# Phish Summer Tour TR



## ccskier (Jun 1, 2009)

Figured I would start a new thread since the Tour has started.  Well, Phish kicked things off last night at Fenway.  Last night was my first musical experience at Fenway, great venue for being Fenway, but the place definately is not built for sound, oh well.  It was pretty rough getting into the building, why would they ever have limited gates open.  While standing in the rain for 20-30 mins to get to the door thinking that security was going to be super tight, I was wondering what the hold up was since I didn't even get pat down.  Phish did bring it last night.  Trey is back on point.  Pretty evident on the clean licks during tweezer, plus many other times.  Pretty pissed that we missed the 1st two songs waiting to get in.  Overall a great show.

A few observances, holy crap, I am far from a saint, but do you seriously need to od on pharmaceuticals, heroin, etc.... at a phish show? Whatever happened to following a band for the music, experience, friendships, etc...   It is one thing to go have a few beers, have multiple safety meetings, dabble in some halucinogenics if need but, by why do you need to blow 3 grams of yayo before a phish show, saw a few kids in the bathroom.  The drug use was just plain blatent.  Did anyone see the article in the Herald Saturday saying that the BPD was going to crack down, ha ha ha.  The gas scene outside was out of control, I have not seen that many nitrous tanks since Philly in December 96'.  There were tanks going off on the street corners, lots, etc... It was like a hippy crack mission, this wagon pulled up, a lady jumps out with a small tank in each hand and starts a new spot.  $10, no thanks, I am grown up now and know the value of my dollar.  Extra tickets, holy shat, people were offering less than face value as the show got closer.  For a sold out Phish show I have never seen so many getting rid of extras.

Again, great show, looking forward to next weekend at Great Woods.  I will say the scene will be totally different there, personally I don't like city shows.  The security there sucks so it will get interesting.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a (ahem) client who was supposed to meet up with me yesterday early afternoon to sign a lease.  Didn't hear from him so at around 2 I called and he said, 'Dude, I totally forgot to tell you I'm going to see Phish at Fenway, can't meet with ya!'  I think he had met the lady with the miny tanks from the way he sounded!

I had to laugh because he told me that everything was cool to meet and sign the lease Saturday afternoon!  

Glad to hear you had fun at the show!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking forward to Great Woods on Saturday.  I was tempted to head down yesterday as I knew they'd be giving tickets away, but my days of catching shows on work nights are pretty well through unless it's within a half hour ride or so of my house.

I'm glad to hear Live Nation got screwed by having extra tickets.  The fact that they're in bed with the scalping agencies is so completely obvious. They were re-releasing tickets like crazy all weekend. Once they realized the scalping agencies couldn't sell all the extras they were screwed.  Apparently tickets to Jones Beach tomorrow aren't worth the ink used to print them there are so many extras.  I've also been told that lawn tickets for Great Woods will be re-released either tomorrow or Wednesday at midnight.

If there are two businesses I'd love to see fail during this recession and I wouldn't weep a moment for all the job losses, it's Live Nation and Ticket Bastards.  

The Nitrous and the hard drug use is pretty disgusting and it's something I saw plenty of as far back as the late 98/99 at Phish shows.  Part of the reason why I saw so few shows after then and none following the first hiatus.  I'm not looking forward to that, but I'm definitely pumped to see a sober Trey rock again. :beer:


----------



## ccskier (Jun 1, 2009)

I got caught up in the hoopla for the tickets and paid way too much for the ones I have for Saturday.  Kind of sucks, I could probably have saved $400 on the 4 tix I bought.  Oh well, thought the demand was going to be greater.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2009)

ccskier said:


> I got caught up in the hoopla for the tickets and paid way too much for the ones I have for Saturday.  Kind of sucks, I could probably have saved $400 on the 4 tix I bought.  Oh well, thought the demand was going to be greater.



we got ours at face.  I got shut out on the pre-order, but unknown and lucky for me, the lady put in for tickets for us as well.  She saw how pissed I was about getting shut out for Hampton and as is par for the course, had better luck than me.  Following Hampton and how so few people I knew got lucky on pre-orders, I thought the same thing.  Like I said, I believe TM and LN thought so as well and held a ton of tickets to sell to scalping agencies.  I bet things will be better for future tours as they won't want to get caught with their pants down again.  

Sad thing is that it's likely that Phish is on the take on scalper pricing as well.  Trent Reznor talks about this reality here:

http://forum.nin.com/bb/read.php?9,548515

Hard to tell if Phish would be dicks like some bands are, but it wouldn't surprise me.  Trey likes his money like he (hopefully used to) like his drugs.  A good friend who is close to the band said that money was an equally driving factor towards the bands break up as Trey's drug habit and its negative affect on their performances.


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm at Great woods too.... Lets hook up...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm at Great woods too.... Lets hook up...



I'd be down for a meet up at set break.  Haven't been in ten years, so I'm not sure where the best spot might be.  Back in the day we used to always walk in and go around to the right and back towards where you'd head up the stairs to the lawn there were some concessions.

I don't think we'll be arriving until show time as we're attending a pre-party at a friends a couple towns over.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 2, 2009)

TB texed me a picture from the Fenway show.  Good stuff.


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I was there Sunday, and it was awesome. Ninth row, center stage. Great crowd down there too. Page had an ear-to-ear grin for almost the entire first set. Actually called Destiny since I heard they were practicing it in Worcester over the weekend. Looked like a genius. Couldn't do the same for Lowe I am afraid. The last 3 songs of the first set, DWD, Destiny, and Zero were top-notch. Gordo shredded YEM. Trey sounds great. 

As for the scene after the show...wow. That was a new one. The nitrous mafia setting up in the middle of a crowd so there was nothing anyone could do about it. Then, over the bridge. Holy Crap. Unreal. I'm hoping that doesn't repeat this weekend. Sketchy. 

Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

I always thought Phish fans were about the drugs first and the music 2nd..I haven't done Nitrous since college..they used to call it Hippie Crack..and 3 grams of Yayo seems a bit excessive..they should save their money and just smoke/snort Crystal meth..lol

How long did they play for?


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I always thought Phish fans were about the drugs first and the music 2nd..I haven't done Nitrous since college..they used to call it Hippie Crack..and 3 grams of Yayo seems a bit excessive..they should save their money and just smoke/snort Crystal meth..lol
> 
> How long did they play for?



x2. I thought the major draw was the drugs and the party scene. I am a little surprised to hear about the amount of heroin, but is there actually a relevant number of people who are stone cold sober and go just for the music?


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I wasn't stone cold sober. Had some beers before the show, none during. And yeah, had a phenomonal time without (gasp) any heroin even!!!!

Lot of idiots give being a Phish fan a bad name, I understand that all too well. But to say it's all about the drugs is greatly overgeneralizing.


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 3, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> I wasn't stone cold sober. Had some beers before the show, none during. And yeah, had a phenomonal time without (gasp) any heroin even!!!!
> 
> Lot of idiots give being a Phish fan a bad name, I understand that all too well. But to say it's all about the drugs is greatly overgeneralizing.



I actually agree about it being an overgeneralization. I have had a number of friends in the past that loved the music, and found the music to be the highlight of the shows. However, I have been to a few shows myself years ago and drugs are literally EVERYWHERE, and the party scene was a huge part of the draw for many people. I have to imagine the people partaking in absolutely nothing are the vast minority. I guess I was just a little bit surprised by how shocked people seemed by rampant drug use at a Phish show, but I guess it was more about the drugs people were using. I would be pretty shocked too to see widespread heroin and other hard drugs. Back when I saw a few shows, you mostly saw safety meetings everywhere, plus some hallucinogens and nitrous. Sad to see the use of hard drugs expanding anywhere.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> I actually agree about it being an overgeneralization. I have had a number of friends in the past that loved the music, and found the music to be the highlight of the shows. However, I have been to a few shows myself years ago and drugs are literally EVERYWHERE, and the party scene was a huge part of the draw for many people. I have to imagine the people partaking in absolutely nothing are the vast minority. I guess I was just a little bit surprised by how shocked people seemed by rampant drug use at a Phish show, but I guess it was more about the drugs people were using. I would be pretty shocked too to see widespread heroin and other hard drugs. Back when I saw a few shows, you mostly saw safety meetings everywhere, plus some hallucinogens and nitrous. Sad to see the use of hard drugs expanding anywhere.



I always thought hard drugs were the most prevelant in the 80s when Cocaine was common at Yuppy parties..


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, the future Mrs. and I attended.  It was my first show...awesome.  She is a Phishead and enjoyed it.  Getting back home at 2am from it: not so nice.  Pics and vids coming soon.  This week has been a trainwreck.....


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2009)

It's not as bad as it seems....

Psyched for Saturday...


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be down for a meet up at set break.  Haven't been in ten years, so I'm not sure where the best spot might be.  Back in the day we used to always walk in and go around to the right and back towards where you'd head up the stairs to the lawn there were some concessions.
> 
> I don't think we'll be arriving until show time as we're attending a pre-party at a friends a couple towns over.



Where are your seats?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I always thought hard drugs were the most prevelant in the 80s when Cocaine was common at Yuppy parties..



Nope.  The heroin explosion in the late-1960's and 1970's along with the easy access to amphetamines and depressants was the peak of hard drug use in the US.  Back then, basically anybody could get a perscription for speed & sleeping pills.  That was shut down in the 1980's.  Phish is just a rip-off of the Grateful Dead.  The Dead were the poster child for hallucinogenic drugs back then.  Half the people at a Dead concert were tripping on acid (along with most of the band).  The 1980's was "Just Say No".  Any and all of that stuff was a felony.  Cocaine was around in the first half of the 1980's as a party drug for the wealthy but it mostly vanished when it moved downmarket as crack and started getting a huge amount of police attention.  The junkies were combining heroin & crack.  The amount of money you'd need to steal in a week to support that combination of addictions was staggering.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Phish is just a rip-off of the Grateful Dead.



No offense Geoff, but this is a pretty ignorant statement showing complete lack of knowledge of both bands music catalogs and influences.  While the two bands might share similar fan bases and both utilize improvising/jamming heavily in their live performances, their style of music is completely different.  Phish is much more Frank Zappa meets Led Zeppelin meets Talking Heads in their style than Grateful Dead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2009)

dmc said:


> It's not as bad as it seems....
> 
> Psyched for Saturday...



I won't be home until late tomorrow night, but will send you a PM of our seats.  We have uncovered seats near the back a few rows down from the lawn.  Most likely will be hanging on the lawn for much of the show though.  I really hate the fact that they converted so much of the lawn to seats.  Part of the reason I hardly ever see large shows anymore is that I hate how cramped the seating in arenas/stadiums make me feel.  I much prefer an open lawn or a General Admission night club.


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2009)

I like being close....


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> No offense Geoff, but this is a pretty ignorant statement showing complete lack of knowledge of both bands music catalogs and influences.  While the two bands might share similar fan bases and both utilize improvising/jamming heavily in their live performances, their style of music is completely different.  Phish is much more Frank Zappa meets Led Zeppelin meets Talking Heads in their style than Grateful Dead.



I'm not talking about the music.  I'm talking about the culture around the band.  There ain't a heck of a lot of difference.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm not talking about the music.  I'm talking about the culture around the band.  There ain't a heck of a lot of difference.



 Fair enough, but even when talking about their fan base, it's not exactly fair to call them a Grateful Dead rip off.   Phish was a bar band that happened to make it big on word of mouth promotion.   If there was some secret formula that bands could use to generate the same sort of rapid fan base that the Grateful Dead had/has, every band would be doing it.


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2009)

I got 2 extra for GW good seats inshell for face.  

Out of country now. Back noon tomorrow. 

Oh and DHS.  Well said.  
I'm in for the tunes.  Care less about the wooks


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

I have not been to a concert in.... I don't know, 7 or 8 years. Maybe more. And I've been to so few. And I don't think I ever even listened to Phish the first time around.

Funny that after I saw this thread today, though, my mom emailed me to ask how she can get tickets before they go on sale (for Paul McCartney... not the same, but funny to me nonetheless). :lol: I wouldn't know where to start.

Enjoy it, guys! Don't understand the drug thing so much, at least not personally. But I still remember when they had this former addict come to school to talk to us once. He said, quite simply, "people take drugs because they work." Self-medicating, perhaps? Crappy lives they want to escape? Who knows... Amazing though.


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2009)

severine said:


> Enjoy it, guys! Don't understand the drug thing so much, at least not personally. But I still remember when they had this former addict come to school to talk to us once. He said, quite simply, "people take drugs because they work." Self-medicating, perhaps? Crappy lives they want to escape? Who knows... Amazing though.




None of that...  Please don't judge...


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm not talking about the music.  I'm talking about the culture around the band.  There ain't a heck of a lot of difference.




HAHA... Nice back peddle...

You totally meant the music and you only have generalizations to work on....

funny...


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2009)

That wasn't what I meant, dmc. I don't understand hardcore drug usage. It was not a comment on the lighter stuff, nor was it a judgment. I'm sorry that's the way my comment was interpreted, but that was not my intention.


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2009)

severine said:


> That wasn't what I meant, dmc. I don't understand hardcore drug usage. It was not a comment on the lighter stuff, nor was it a judgment. I'm sorry that's the way my comment was interpreted, but that was not my intention.



Been fighting stereotypes all week here in Germany...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Enjoy it, guys! Don't understand the drug thing so much, at least not personally. But I still remember when they had this former addict come to school to talk to us once. He said, quite simply, "people take drugs because they work." Self-medicating, perhaps? Crappy lives they want to escape? Who knows... Amazing though.




All recreational drugs that you read about were initially invented with medical/therapuetic intentions.  I believe LSD was created to treat schizophrenia; exctacy/mdma to treat depression, opiates for pain relief, etc.  Like with everything else in life, there is such a thing as too much of a good thing, abusing.

There is a lot of drug use at Phish shows and some are responsibly partaking to heighten their enjoyment of the music and some take it too far. It's really not all that different than people drinking at a night club. 

I'll stand by my statement in another thread that the latter creates far worse problems in society than the former.  Some of that has to do with the accessibility of alcohol, but more of it is the physiological reaction people have to booze.  How often to you see the headline, "Man smokes marijuana, assaults wife" or substitute a number of other illegal drugs into that sentence outside of perhaps cocaine or a speed variant.  However, with alcohol it's a daily headline.  More domestic violence occurs on Super Bowl Sunday than any other day of the year.

The biggest problem in US society is that drug abusers are treated as criminals; where as in many places overseas they're treated as having a medical issue.  Guess what?  Far less addiction problems over there.  Drug use among Dutch citizens is far less than that of US citizens even though many varieties are legal and those that aren't are tolerated.  The 'War on Drugs' in our culture creates a bigger problem than what it prevents.  

I guess what it boils down to is what dmc is saying, people shouldn't judge or generalize. That is very difficult to do for a lot of people in our nation because you've got government propaganda judging and generalizing for people.  Some situations like what you experienced in school is truly about education, more often than not though it's zealous agenda pushing; not too different from the church cramming down peoples throats it's belief that homosexuality is morally wrong.

A wise man once sang, "Ain't no time to hate....."


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2009)

You won't find me criticizing anyone for drug usage; I think the US spends far too much money fighting a war that can't be won. Better to regulate. (But we won't get into that discussion again....) Any time something is forbidden, it is desirable. The same argument could be made about the drinking age in this country; you don't see the abuse in other countries (with no official drinking age or a younger drinking age) that you see here. I understand the medical background, hence my statement that maybe (and I should have specified "some" are) self-medicating. And my statement that people use drugs because they work was, well, the simplest explanation I can find for why it happens. If they didn't work, they wouldn't be used. Clearly they bring something to the table to make it worthwhile. What, I don't know; I've never done any, never even smoked a cigarette. Even my alcohol usage is pretty mild compared to most, and I've never binge drank or partied. 

Not saying any way is right or wrong. Maybe I shouldn't have commented...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have commented...



definitely should have.  discussion is healthy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

If they just legalized all drugs we wouldn't even be having this discussion...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 5, 2009)

this _might_ be a generalization, but we wouldn't have a drug problem if we just locked up everyone that goes to phish concerts.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2009)

dmc said:


> HAHA... Nice back peddle...
> 
> You totally meant the music and you only have generalizations to work on....
> 
> funny...



No.  What I'm saying is that there aren't many bands where people load up the van and follow them around on tour.  The Dead was like that.  Phish was/is like that.  You don't see that happening with, say, U2.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2009)

For the record, I like Phish and I don't, and never have, done marijuana or any other drugs.  

And I call thread highjack, but I do want to respond:



severine said:


> Any time something is forbidden, it is desirable. The same argument could be made about the drinking age in this country; you don't see the abuse in other countries (with no official drinking age or a younger drinking age) that you see here. I understand the medical background, hence my statement that maybe (and I should have specified "some" are) self-medicating.



Sounds like you have been hanging out with the *former President of my alma mater* lately.  Having done a lot of research and advocacy as a teen into teenage drinking, I can say that this is not a simple issue--it is very complicated.  Simply dropping the drinking age creates a lot of unintended consequences.  Then we will have 14 year olds drinking...and 16 year olds, and then there will be a chorus of "why even have a drinking age?"  

The biggest problem I see is that our culture is no longer able to teach people the concept of "responsibility" or what is good judgment anymore.  Our culture has always been about taking risks and pushing the limits--it is our "cowboy" or "revolutionist" background that makes us butt heads with the rest of the world on many social issues.  

So my point could be that we should teach people to drink responsibly, but drinking in particular has a host of caveats.  First, teenagers and children are developing a sense of "right and wrong" and do not have mature enough judgment to understand the consequences of their actions.  I am not saying we shield them, but I am saying that kids should do kid activities, and adult should do adult activities (Michael Jackson missed that memo).  Second, alcohol is a drug that impairs judgment.  So the more alcohol you consume, the worst your judgment becomes.  So drinking erodes judgment and it is the statement, "drink responsibily" is kind of an oxymoron because alcohol chemically impairs the ability for one to act responsibly.  And third we have an "automobile" society, so you can't really separate the "drinking" from the "driving."  Remember the reason why we have a 21-year old drinking age?  Because a group named MADD convinced President Reagan that too many people were drinking and driving and we needed to make our roads safer.  18 year olds once were allowed to drink, but when it became clear that too many were getting killed or killing others, there was a change.  Giving kids the privilege of driving and drinking at the same point in their lives doesn't make sense either.  

Johnny Mac's whole beef was that he was a College President who used to have to have his henchmen chasing students for drinking, and he thought it was a waste of time and money.  He felt that college campuses could be drinking areas for the 18-21 crowd because the driving element was not a problem, and as to the rest of the points, he said that Colleges were for learning and kids need to learn how to drink properly.  

/rant


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> And I call thread highjack, but I do want to respond:
> 
> Johnny Mac's whole beef was that he was a College President who used to have to have his henchmen chasing students for drinking, and he thought it was a waste of time and money.  He felt that college campuses could be drinking areas for the 18-21 crowd because the driving element was not a problem, and as to the rest of the points, he said that Colleges were for learning and kids need to learn how to drink properly.
> 
> /rant




In the spirit of the thread highjack, I think it's not just the colleges.  When I was a kid, drinking was everywhere.  You learned how.  If you got drunk, somebody sober drove you home even if it was the local town cop.  By the time I got to college, I already had a pretty good handle on my limits with alcohol.  The transition of being on my own in a town with 110 bars and kegs in the dorms was no particular big deal.  

Today, parents would get locked up for allowing their children to drink alcohol.  You get to college completely untrained and alcohol is mostly forbidden there too.  Instead of learning how to deal with alcohol in a sheltered home environment or a sheltered college environment, people are now making the mistakes at age 21 out in the real world.  Near as I can tell, this doesn't work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> this _might_ be a generalization, but we wouldn't have a drug problem if we just locked up everyone that goes to phish concerts.



Imagine how smelly the holding cell would be..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

Geoff said:


> In the spirit of the thread highjack, I think it's not just the colleges.  When I was a kid, drinking was everywhere.  You learned how.  If you got drunk, somebody sober drove you home even if it was the local town cop.  By the time I got to college, I already had a pretty good handle on my limits with alcohol.  The transition of being on my own in a town with 110 bars and kegs in the dorms was no particular big deal.
> 
> Today, parents would get locked up for allowing their children to drink alcohol.  You get to college completely untrained and alcohol is mostly forbidden there too.  Instead of learning how to deal with alcohol in a sheltered home environment or a sheltered college environment, people are now making the mistakes at age 21 out in the real world.  Near as I can tell, this doesn't work.




Kids today generally come to college as seasoned drinkers already..I was the exception to the rule..I have always been for an 18 drinking age..I think there would be less binge drinking if it wasn't forbidden fruit.  People are going to drink and drive whether they're 18 or 25..some just never learn..I did my heaviest drinking from age 18-21 and then mellowed out..as for MJ..it's surprising that some have never even tried..


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. This went another direction. 

So, uh...anyone hear that sick Ghost at Jones Beach last night?


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2009)

Geoff said:


> No.  What I'm saying is that there aren't many bands where people load up the van and follow them around on tour.  The Dead was like that.  Phish was/is like that.  You don't see that happening with, say, U2.



jimmy Buffet...
Dave Mathews...


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2009)

so... alll tickets accounted for...
2 to friends in Boston..
1 to a friend from Cali...
Large contingient from Hunter....

meeting friends from all over the place tomorrow...   

To me it is about the music but there is also a great sense of community...

I gotta get some sleep just rolled in from my trip to Germany...  I have no voice still from last weekend...  Exepct to lose it agin..


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2009)

some YEM stoke...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

dmc said:


> some YEM stoke...



that is one long song...give me Snoop Dogg anyday..


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2009)

Good show...  Didn't meet up with DHS as planned...  kinda crowded...  But good crowd...

7 below - FLuffhead - Hood all off the  hook...    Trey mystifies....


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 8, 2009)

Great show. Setlist looks poor on paper, but this is the first show where they sounded just downright great. Fluffhead, Hood, Jibboo, Julius my highlights. Though after seeing the setlist for last night in Camden, I can't say I wouldn't mind a swap.


----------



## dmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Great Wook Hood


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Great show. Setlist looks poor on paper, but this is the first show where they sounded just downright great. Fluffhead, Hood, Jibboo, Julius my highlights. Though after seeing the setlist for last night in Camden, I can't say I wouldn't mind a swap.



Pretty much how I felt.  Song list left something to be desired, but it was all executed extremely well.  Had awesome company with me; managed to find groups of friends from 4 walks of life, Boston friends, Portland friends, NH friends and Jersey friends and gathered them all together for a great crew of about 20 of us up on the lawn.  

True story: On our way from our friends pre-party in Norwood to Great Woods there was a dead Possum on the side of 495.  Told J we'd see Possum and sure enough we did.  Possum isn't really one of my favorites, but it was kind of neat that that happened.

Certainly was a big test for me to see if they're truly back.  I would say emphatically, yes they are.  Wish I had bought tickets to Hartford.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 11, 2009)

A link to a download of the Camden, NJ show my friend taped and posted on etree. This is super high quality audio for sure!!!  Enjoy!

http://bt.etree.org/details.php?id=525678&uploaded=1


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2009)

Finally getting to the tons of vids and pix I've been taking for three weeks... 


Julius Ender....  CK5s lights were just insane....  Dude is on...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2009)

Downloaded GW yesterday.  Probably could've been patient and found it somewhere for free, but wanted to listen to on the road to VT to visit family.  The recording absolutely holds up to my memory of the night.  Great stuff

Wish I was going to Hartford

and SPAC, the Gorge, Shoreline, Red Rocks  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 30, 2009)

www.phish.com

I'm sure most of you have already checked it out.  Rumors I've heard are either Vegas or more likely the Coachella site in California.  Both would be too rich for my budget.  Part of me is glad that they're hosting a 'holiday' event that anyone who has the money and wants to go, can go.  Other part of me wishes it was somewhere in the Northeast.   I suggested to some friends the Carrier Dome as a NE location that could meet ticket demand for Halloween.

Oh well, hopefully there a couple of weekend New England or New York shows this fall.  These days that's seems like all I have the time/money for.


----------



## frozencorn (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, it's going to be the Coachella site. Bunch of friends already have places reserved for the shows. I'm blowing everything on Red Rocks, so this is a no-go for me. 

I love how they're doing the announcement though, knocking off the states one by one, and the pun on the word "date" is neat too. The place where cochella takes place is known for its date production, which has been threatened in recent times. So, hence, "Save the Date."


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2009)

If you have seen Bittersweet Motel, perhaps you remember the scene of the band reading a bad review from entertainment weekly.   Fast Forward twelve years and guess who's dominating the Entertainment Weekly contest for favorite music guilty pleasure


:lol:

http://music-mix.ew.com/2009/09/18/phish-barry-manilow-guilty-pleasures/


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> If you have seen Bittersweet Motel, perhaps you remember the scene of the band reading a bad review from entertainment weekly.   Fast Forward twelve years and guess who's dominating the Entertainment Weekly contest for favorite music guilty pleasure
> 
> 
> :lol:
> ...



Ear piss!!!


----------

